# Anybody know how to modify truck to run on propane?



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

How expensive is it to do? How difficult? Are the efforts worth it? Where can you fill up on propane for your vehicle? How good will fuel economy be? How will transforming vehicle as such, affect power?


----------



## Valiantone (Oct 9, 2008)

There is a ton of info about this on the web. I did some research about a year ago. There are some great threads at www.slantsix.org on this. Search propane conversion there.


----------



## Valiantone (Oct 9, 2008)

this was one of the articles I read. good basic info.

http://www.motherearthnews.com/Green-Transportation/1972-05-01/Convert-Your-Car-To-Propane.aspx

But there are a lot of computer controlled injection systems that apparently give much better performance than the carb based systems. 

I'll try to see if I can find the web site for the injection manufacturer.

CE


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

Thanks...just scratching the surface here at this point, but seems like something worth exploring. Appreciate it...Happy New Year.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Large propane dealers sometimes run their vehicles on it. Check with them.


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

I once had a Datsun/Nissan pickup that had been converted by Boeing for use in their hangars. I liked the idea of not kicking out carbon monoxide. The tank was underneath, and rather low, so when I moved out to the country and my driveway was a little rambunctious with roots and ruts, I decided to sell it. There was no tank gauge, so once I learned how many miles to the gallon I got, I was very careful to fill up before I ran out. I forget how much it was, but it was quite respectable. If you run out, you have to be towed. That is the biggest pain. If you do convert your vehicle to propane, be sure to get towing included on your insurance! 

You can fill up at any gas station that also sells propane, you can fill up at the propane companies. You can even fill up at rent-a-tool places. Anywhere that they sell propane. Canada seems to have a lot more propane vehicles and also more gas stations sell propane for that reason.


----------



## Calvin Wiles (May 14, 2008)

I converted a 1-ton Chev. years ago and still use it. If you want it to work good, you need to have the heads reworked for Propane. Extra hard valves and seats. Propane burns hotter than gas and will burn out the valves. Get a Propane Carburetor. I did the above and my truck still runs great and the engine is clean. The engines will last a lot longer burning propane.


----------



## Drew Cutter (Dec 30, 2008)

Your limited on miles . 500 miles maybe . Need a large tank , compress propane to go in the bed of the truck . 

http://www.roushperformance.com/propane.shtml


----------



## farmerjane (Jan 4, 2009)

I have an old dodge that runs on propane, I haven't got a gauge either so I make sure I have enough gas in the gas tank should I run out.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

If its carbureted there isn't all that much to it, just a mixing manifold and switch. We used to drive them at the Federal Prison I worked at. They were 72 Chevy 350's from some early govt research project that we got refurbished. The tank is in the back of the bed right behind the cab in most applications. They work alright but stink to high heaven if you have to sit and idle, smell like rotten eggs and always gave us a headache. I looked at the switching mechanism and manifold and it seemed darned simplistic and you could switch back and forth. I think overall you get less mileage with propane but its offset if you can get it cheap. Drivability isn't affected that I could see. The kits I saw years back were only around $400 or so and you need a tank. You probably want to look into state regs before attempting unless you can figure out a way to hide the tank. Ours stuck up above the bed so they were in sight. I have seen a few mounted in the trunk of small sedans so they make them or at least once did.


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

If its carbureted there isn't all that much to it, just a mixing manifold and switch. We used to drive them at the Federal Prison I worked at. They were 72 Chevy 350's from some early govt research project that we got refurbished. The tank is in the back of the bed right behind the cab in most applications. They work alright but stink to high heaven if you have to sit and idle, smell like rotten eggs and always gave us a headache. I looked at the switching mechanism and manifold and it seemed darned simplistic and you could switch back and forth. I think overall you get less mileage with propane but its offset if you can get it cheap. Drivability isn't affected that I could see. The kits I saw years back were only around $400 or so and you need a tank. You probably want to look into state regs before attempting unless you can figure out a way to hide the tank. Ours stuck up above the bed so they were in sight. I have seen a few mounted in the trunk of small sedans so they make them or at least once did.


----------

